# sad day



## wynedot55 (Apr 11, 2009)

i read in the paper last nite where my best friend died.an we did some checking to make sure it was him.he was 88.me an mr ed sure did buy alot of cows over the last 8yrs fore we sold the dairy out.sure am missing my buddy now.i have a few regrets i hadnt seen or talked to him in 2yrs.but id check on him when id see his sons.they are taking him home to arkanas tobe buried.i always took care of ed at the sales.theres no telling how meny cokes we would buy an drink.farewell old buddy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 11, 2009)

It's hard to loose someone we care about, even if it's been awhile since we've seen them as they are always in our thoughts and hearts.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks kitty it hurts more than you know.ive missed not talking to him for 2yrs.used to talk to him 2x a week plus the sale.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 11, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> thanks kitty it hurts more than you know.ive missed not talking to him for 2yrs.used to talk to him 2x a week plus the sale.


I have a good idea. I'm still missing a very dear older friend (she was like another mom) that the girls called Grandma. Peanut was to little when she passed to remember her. I still pickup the phone to call her before I remember I don't have heaven's phone number.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 11, 2009)

your right i called him pop for almost 20yrs.he was like a dad to me after my dad died.heres a funny story about him.i met his older son bob right after my dad died.as well as him younger bro steve.1 day i told mr ed that i didnt know why steve wouldnt talk to me when id speak to him.an mr ed goes steve is shy.an ill have a talk with him about it.well when ed said a talk he ment a good chewing out.he chewed steve out for a week.next thurs rolled around an steve made it a point to talk to me.an he never again didnt talk to me.so i seen pop.an asked him did he chew steve out for not speaking to me an goes oh yeah i got him real good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 11, 2009)

Remembering the good times together is all we can do.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 11, 2009)

yep


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 11, 2009)

Having been a paramedic for 20 years now, I have seen WAAAAAAY too much death.  The thing that keeps us sane is that we try to remember that there is a better life out "beyond".   I'm sure that your friend is enjoying seeing the old friends and relatives that passed ahead of him.  Keep in mind that you and he will someday be reunited in a place that is perfect, and think of all the things that you can reminisce about.  

One thing that I've learned in my 20 years on the ambulance:  Anyone's life can change or end in the next instant.  We never know what the next second has in store for any of us, and we'd all better be prepared for the worst.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks i know what your talking about.because over the years ive been through some pretty rough spots an made it out.an i know where mr ed is an i know he aint feeling no pain.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry you lost your best friend, wynedot.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks kutekitten im sure he is up there moving cows in an out of the milk barn in the sky.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sure he's up in the sky watching you and keeping you safe.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks hon.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry abotu your friend, wyne. keep looking out for a message from him, 'cos there will be one!  It may just be small, insignificant, but it will come.
Grandma is gone 3 yrs this past Palm Sunday. Two weeks ago I gave away her 1926 sewing machine to a 19 yr old student who wanted to restore and use it.  I hadn't even touched her ancient machine in the 3 yrs since we cleaned out the house. You can't tell me that timing is coincidence.

We found my mom's wedding ring 6 months to the day after she passed and numerous other incidents happened.

I am betting something will happen to you at a sale Wynedot! And you will smile, and remember and say a quiet hello


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 13, 2009)

i quit going to the sale when his health made it hard for him to go 3yrs ago.an now i only go to 2 reg sales a year.


----------



## m.holloway (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your friend wyne.


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks


----------

